# Condos



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Started these condos on Indian Rocks Beach Today. Will be doing 2 coats Duration Satin


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So nice to see a pro in action!:thumbup:
Keep postin those vids, Aaron!


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW..... looks nice man:notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That green sure does need some paint. Cool looking project Aaron. How many company trucks do you have?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just 2,I'll be adding another this summer


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The originally picked a light color similar to the siding color then at the last minute they swithed to a brown.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool. That must be nice for your guys. You gonna add another small truck or another van to the fleet?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

van and trailer


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like that set up, pretty versatile. :thumbup:


----------



## S.Indiana (Feb 8, 2010)

Aaron what products you looking to use there? Would you use a solid stain on the green or just an acrylic?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

2 coats of Duration


----------

